# UK Owners - any wet food recommendations?



## Zatara (Feb 16, 2014)

Halle is such a fussy eater. I have spent hundreds of pounds buying food for her to try and we tried such a variety, but still have not found even one thing she really likes. I know it can take a little while to get a taste for a certain food, so the ones she shows even the smallest amount of interest in I tend to keep offering to her for a few weeks. But still, we are left struggling with her every mealtime. I think nutrition is so important that not having her on a diet I feel happy with, especially as she is growing, has really caused lots of stress.

I found dry food that she likes, but I don't want her to have too much dried food, so it's really wet food that I'm trying to find. Does anyone have any wet food recommendations?


----------



## OscarChi (Jan 10, 2014)

Oscar is a very fussy eater and like you I have spent a lot of money trying to find something of quality that he likes. I finally cracked it with Naturediet Lamb & Brown Rice. It has four stars on the dog food advisory website and it's the first ever dog food that he has been excited about and eats fully. Good luck with your search. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

if you want to feed a wet food what about a premade raw like Nutriment


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I would second Chloes recommendation for Nutriment, it is an excellent food. Check out the website at nutriment.co
Also have a look at allaboutdogfood.co.uk you can do a search for 4 and 5 star grain free wet foods and it has loads of suggestions. It also tells you where you can order from or buy locally. Nutriment is also on there if you would like to read some reviews.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

I like Applaws pate, it's good quality and there's lots of varieties. My two love it.


----------



## only me (May 2, 2014)

My bigger dogs have been brought up on Naturediet and Nature's Harvest. Both are thriving. Chico loves Naturediet Puppy, I haven't tried him on Nature's Harvest yet.


----------



## asthehind (Jul 5, 2013)

Mimi is also fussy, but seems to really like Nature's Menu pouches. Nature's Menu also do cans and a raw food range, and their ingredients are good quality.


----------

